# Companies starting production in 2007/2008



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

I thought I would start the new year with this thread.  

I like to keep my portfolio 2/3 mid-term & the other 1/3 on day trading.  I'm looking to add some mid-term stocks into my portfolio.

I find that stocks that are about to start production generally give modest returns with relatively low risk.  These stocks are great to add to your porfolio if your looking for solid returns.  The negative I guess is that these tend to go northeast or southeast whereas short-term stocks tend to go north or south (hopefully north most of the time & stop loss when south).  
These stocks won't go up crazy, more slow & steady.

This thread will be helpful for ppl looking for mid-term stocks to add to their portfolio.

Anyways, for you fundie's out there, can you please post companies that WILL start production in 2007/08.

"ASX code, expected production time"

This does not mean that you think the company might/maybe start production in 2007/08.  (Pretty much rules out all U stocks!).  Source of info must be from the company itself whether it be through a company announcement or through their website etc.  Don't want any rampers!

OK.  I know there are a few out there but I'll kick off with one.

"JML - June quarter 2007"


----------



## bvbfan (3 January 2007)

*Re: Companies starting production in 2007/2008.*

AIM - zinc end of 2007, they brought it forward by 12months to catch high zinc prices

IBR - started production of gold in December 06, looking to expand also

Hold IBR
Have held AIM, will buy back later if it drops a little more


----------



## nioka (3 January 2007)

AGM  (nickel)  LYC (rare earths)    Hold both


----------



## Ken (3 January 2007)

companies going into production dont always mean share price goes up...

delays be warey!
can mean some dumped stock...
cqt would not be to far away mining gold at 6 bucks an ounce.

i know you wanted definates but I think 2008 maybe a year for the forgotten IGR.  they have been doing all sorts of weird stuff, raising capital by floats.  But there actuall resource still looks good.


----------



## krisbarry (3 January 2007)

BSM is expected to start mining within months.  Mining approvals should be finalised by mid Jan 2007. (Tassie) Mt. Reid

Gold, Copper, Zinc- INL will be doing the processing of the ore.

Source: 
http://www.bassmetals.com.au

Source: 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=BSM


----------



## hitmanlam (3 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> AGM  (nickel)  LYC (rare earths)    Hold both





I think AGM is a good one to hang onto.  A "safer" (not completely safe) bet to hang onto.


----------



## krisbarry (3 January 2007)

The good thing about buying into companies that are about to start production is that it (somewhat) and I mean that in a loose term safeguards your capital.

Mining companies only start to earn an income when they mine/produce, till then they just explore and continue to issue shares.

Except in the cases where a mining company sells its assest (leases) for a quick profit.


----------



## mhtrieu (4 January 2007)

Hi hitmanlam,

I'm very new to trading, but this is what i have in my portfolio which i intend to invest for mid-long term. 

TFE: March 2007 (Market cap of around 34million)
ALD: Around June 2007 (Market cap of around 98million)
AXO: 2008 (Market cap of around 49million)
CAU: 2007 and 2008 (Market cap of around 14million, not a mining stock)
TMR: Already in production (Market cap of around 97million)
INL: Already in production
CBH: Already in production
PRU: What fun would it be without any speculative stocks 
BLG: The is the first share ive ever brought, what a dumbass i was back then, unfortunately if i sold i would be making a lost so im reluctant to sell. (a pride issue   )

Have been waiting for an opportunity to add AGM but the damn thing keeps going up   and i think its too late to get on board with its huge market cap.


----------



## hitmanlam (4 January 2007)

mhtrieu said:
			
		

> Hi hitmanlam,
> 
> I'm very new to trading, but this is what i have in my portfolio which i intend to invest for mid-long term.
> 
> ...





Mhtrieu, I can't give you advice on whether to buy or sell a specific stock or not.  
But what I can give advice on is trading strategies/techniques etc.

When i first started, I used the same philosophy as you do "BUY LOW, SELL HIGH".  I learnt latter on (like many other traders on this forum) that it should actually be "BUY HIGH, SELL EVEN HIGHER".  Just ask ppl like nizar, kennas & tech/a.  They buy stocks *at all time highs * and aim to ride the momentum.  

I recommend you read a book on the basics of Technical Analysis.  Will change the way you buy shares.

Anyways, my point is it is never too late to buy a stock.  If you think the stock will go higher in the future, then buy the stock.  If you think it will go down, then don't buy.  Never think that it's too late and that you've missed the boat.

The only ppl that will miss the boat are the ppl that never get on the boat.

PS.  I hope this all makes sense.


----------



## mhtrieu (4 January 2007)

Hi hitmanlam,

I dunno, ive brought a few shares while it was going up just to find it would retrace later and be available at a price lower then what ive brought it at  

I was trying to be clever by waiting for AGM to consolidate/retrace before buying, but its been going up steadily even without any kind of annoucements. I believe if your investing for the long term you shouldnt be worried about buying it while its going up. I just really hate seeing the shares ive purchased, be available at a cheaper price. character flaw??  

Anyways AGM has a pretty large market cap now, so i see its hard for the share price to double in value in a years time, which is why i havent brought any today. Im still undecisive about AGM. 

Let me know what stocks you decide to keep for your long-mid term portfilio. 

Cheers


----------



## mhtrieu (4 January 2007)

One more thing, I cant really put my faith into buying a stock based on Technical Analysis. Maybe i need to read more on it, but i just cant bring myself to it. To me TA/chart tells me the past and present not the future  

I make my choices based more on fundalmentals and management.


----------



## hitmanlam (4 January 2007)

OK.  So you look more at the fundamentals.  All i can say is have a look at AGM and what its fair value is.  I think you will find the answer......

I think to be a good investor, you need to fight your emotions.  You will need to at some point cut your losses and you can't let your emotions get in the way.  You have to conquer fear and greed.  I think a good frame of mind is to count your losses as an expense & gains as income.  The aim is to get more income than expense.  And trust me, there will be expenses!  You can't win all of them.

Most importantly, you need to be decisive.  Back your instincts!  You would have had the shares that you wanted if you were more decisive.


----------



## Caliente (4 January 2007)

Hi, I'd like to add 

-Matrix (MRX) >Copper
-UranLimited (URA) >duh...!

to the list of companies going into production this year.


----------



## Fab (4 January 2007)

PDN
TZN


----------



## kgee (4 January 2007)

Great idea for a thread...I've successfully ridden a couple of miners to production and will be looking to again in 2007
WEZ - gold - late 2007
TFE - iron- august (sales)
looking at 2 vanadium plays AXO and PMA that I've been told will kick off in 2008 but have not verified this


----------



## Nicks (5 January 2007)

AVO - Pulling up buckets of gold from Higginsville. Strongly recommended by many brokers, fund managers. Check out the AVO thread and their news. It all looks darn good to me. Very bullish on this stock.


----------



## bvbfan (5 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> -UranLimited (URA) >duh...!
> 
> to the list of companies going into production this year.




Where are they mining? I've got to add more U exposure


----------



## hitmanlam (6 January 2007)

kgee said:
			
		

> I've successfully ridden a couple of miners to production and will be looking to again in 2007




Exactly kgee.  Couldn't put it in better words.

That was what I was aiming for when I start this thread.


----------



## surfie (6 January 2007)

MMX (MMXO) - MURCHISON METALS - IRON ORE

Mining started; 1st shipment at Geraldton expected to be shipped out in Jan 07

STAGE 1 - 2007 - 2010 - 1.5 million tonnes in 2007 and then 2 million tonnes / year 
STAGE 2 - FROM 2011 - 25 Million tonnes / year

Ave price: US$60/tonne - u work it out.

Korean steel mill giant POSCO bought 10% of mmx in 2006 to guarantee supply of 10 million tonnes / year in stage 2.

All asx announcements and analyst reports on mmx web site. generally valued by analysts at +$2.  Now $1.11.  

I hold mmx.


----------



## moses (6 January 2007)

mhtrieu said:
			
		

> Hi hitmanlam,
> BLG: The is the first share ive ever brought, what a dumbass i was back then, unfortunately if i sold i would be making a lost so im reluctant to sell. (a pride issue   )



I wouldn't feel bad about BLG just because it is consolidating after the initial rush; its potential is huge. I've bought in and even tipped it for this month's stock pick. January should see a re-rating of the stock as the pilot plant gets under way.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> companies going into production dont always mean share price goes up...
> 
> delays be warey!
> can mean some dumped stock...
> ...




6 bucks an ounce....no.

CRE is setting up the ore crusher now so production in the first half of 07 maybe?

Low grade ore being rammed home by the commentators.No interest trading wise.U tenements.Looks the goods on paper BUT that gold price is prolly the deciding factor.Not holding just looking.


----------

